# Custom Specialized Hotrock 16



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

Since discovering the mods for hotrocks on this site, I have been obsessed.

Heres the hotrock 16 I'm building for my cub, hes 5 and loves yellow !

Original
2010 Girls Hotrock 16"










Mods (so far)
Lizard Skins Mini Machine Grips
Montana Gold F1000 Flash Yellow Paint Job
Proper Bikes 28T BMX Chainring
CRUPI Mini Padded Racing BMX Seat and Seat Post
Hope 28.4 Seat Post Clamp
Bad Ass Bell

I've got some decals ordered up, and am toying with the idea of removing the coaster brake and adding lever brake on back










Yellow isn't going to be everyones colour, but he pure loves it, and that's what this project is all about.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

That is cool! Total makeover! I'd definately add a rear BMX U-Brake if you can find one cheap. Even if you leave the coaster and just tell him not to use it. I did this on my daughters little Walmart bike, and it worked fine.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

That is really cool. Great work. I love the colors.


----------



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

I have ordered brakes, front and back.


----------



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

I have added the decal set, this is about as close to a SCruz as he is going to come for a few years lol

click pic for biggie


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Nice - that cracks me up. Looks good  Gives new meaning to a "virtual" pivot. I would consider swapping out the bar to a flat or at least a low rise bar to save weight and get the kid into a better riding position. Neither of my kids have complained...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Vxc961 (Apr 20, 2013)

Awesome! I love seeing the customization on these little bikes!


----------



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

GMF said:


> I would consider swapping out the bar to a flat or at least a low rise bar to save weight and get the kid into a better riding position


What bars did you fit GMF? what size does the stem take ?


----------



## spyguy (Apr 18, 2006)

what stem is that?


----------

